# Southern New England Kosher BBQ Championships



## breakingbbq (Aug 29, 2014)

10452973_1604477849778975_18129331934960455_o.jpg



__ breakingbbq
__ Aug 29, 2014






Breaking BBQ will be competing and this is a SNEBBQ judged event.  Anyone from this board who comes feel free to stop by and say hi.  (I'll be the guy who looks like Heisenburg)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 2, 2014)

Breaking BBQ , hello. Glad you stopped by our World and hope to see you on a regular basis.

I won't be able to attend the Festivities , but wish you the best of the crowd .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## breakingbbq (Sep 8, 2014)

Just to complete the thread:  We came in 5th overall.

First in Chicken (my wife worked for two hours prepping those birds), 5th in ribs and 3rd in team name, and 4th in team booth design.  We need to work on chili and brisket.

Beef Ribs













10668140_10203989522031903_769159937_n.jpg



__ breakingbbq
__ Sep 8, 2014






Chicken thighs (Bone in BTW)













10615961_10153126766503835_7443493505612645029_n.j



__ breakingbbq
__ Sep 8, 2014






Chili













10612770_10153126766448835_8510511445460856449_n.j



__ breakingbbq
__ Sep 8, 2014






Brisket three ways (the turned burnt end was fixed before the presentation, but no other picture was taken)













10677375_10203984014054207_2035860489_o.jpg



__ breakingbbq
__ Sep 8, 2014






Our real awards...













10612366_10203985641614895_1947590566_o.jpg



__ breakingbbq
__ Sep 8, 2014






OK, these are the trophies.













Bw97YDzIcAAUwH0.jpg



__ breakingbbq
__ Sep 8, 2014


----------

